# Installation Cn3D (help)

## Axilatis

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je suis un peu nouveau sur Gentoo et je n'arrive pas à installer le logiciel "Cn3D" (n'est pas sur portage mais ici :http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/Structure/CN3D/cn3d.shtml )

C'est un logiciel qui permet de visualiser en 3D des protéines et autres molécules avec d'autres outils intégrés tels que des calculs d'alignement de séquences etc...

J'ai donc bien téléchargé le fichier pour Unix : i386 Linux.

J'ai ensuite décompressé le .tar.gz et quand j'exécute le logiciel  il m'indique ceci :

 *Quote:*   

>  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

En effet il a bien été précisé dans le """tuto""" :

 *Quote:*   

> Requires system-installed shared libraries of GTK 1.2.7 - 1.2.10, and standard image libraries (libpng, libz, libjpeg, libtiff)

 

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la démarche à suivre ?

Merci pour vos réponses,[/quote]

Axilatis.

----------

## guilc

```
emerge x11-libs/gtk+:1
```

Qui installera l'antique version de GTK obsolète depuis des années mais nécessaire à ton programme  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

